# Pan's Labyrinth



## mulattopantz (Jan 21, 2007)

*Just saw Pan's Labyrinth...*

...that was definitely a great movie.  Ive been waiting almost a year to see it.  I highly recommend it!   Has anyone else here seen it yet?


sort of off topic...Mercedes(real name Maribel Verdu) was so hot in Y Tu Mama Tambien....


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm surprised at how phenomenal the ratings are. I haven't seen it, but when I saw the preview, I thought it was gonna get slammed. Guess that old saying, "you can't judge a book by its cover," is still solid to this very day.

I'm not sure if I'll pay money to go see it, what with tickets being so goddamn expensive these days, but I'll definitely give it a rent.


----------



## Undomiel (Jan 21, 2007)

It was real good, when I saw the preview I was thinking that it'll be some beautiful movie with elves and cute creatures, a film for kids.  But when I saw it, at first I was like "there's a lot violent scenes, why would it be for kids?".  This is the best film I've seen this year, I cried like a little baby at the end (I love when films do that) and the story is real melting with fantasy. The only negative point it's that when there in this woods, it seems they're staying there til the end (yes they are but the point is there's not many changes in the views you're making of the film). 
Great, great, great I highly recommand it!


----------



## Nico (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm a bit too excited to see this movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 21, 2007)

one of the best movies of 2006

I hope it gets alot of spanish academy awards and the oscar


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2007)

I haven't seen it, yet. I'll watch it though. If only for that Pale Man guy I keep hearing about.

He's constantly arousing me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2007)

is this on imax? i want to watch this and 300 on imax


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 21, 2007)

don't think either of those will be on IMAX.  but who knows about 300.

this one is limited so doubt it's on IMAX.  

but i saw it like 2 weeks ago, very great movie...very creative.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2007)

300 is on imax for sure, the commercial kept showing imax


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 22, 2007)

_I've yet to see Pan's Labyrinth; however, after I've seen Maribel Verdu in Y tu mama tambien, I'll be sure to watch it very soon._



narutosimpson said:


> is this on imax? i want to watch this and 300 on imax



_It would've been fantastic if they sold View-Master reels of Maribel Verdu._


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 22, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth, huh. I've read lots and I'm going to download the entire shit now.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 22, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> Pan's Labyrinth, huh. I've read lots and I'm going to download the entire shit now.



_[PEER PRESSURE]Do it![/PEER PRESSURE]_


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 22, 2007)

i heard it was good...yay maybe i can convince my friend to watch it with me nao


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm with triggerhappy

for me it's a rental


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 22, 2007)

It's exceptionally good.  I like the whole "Life is hard" children stories.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2007)

torrentlink?


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.mybittorrent.com/movies/bittorrent_589940.html < Direct link to downloading, ns. 


You could've just typed it in Google, but since I'm working hard to please!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2007)

nice , i'll check it out later


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2007)

ehh, that link doesn't have any seeds or something..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 23, 2007)

This movie is the best movie I have seen in a long long while.


----------



## Ponko (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to see this movie. Hopefully I will get a chance some time while it is in theatres, but if not I will definitely rent it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2007)

i watched half and it's really good so far, the captain is brutal! 

Since it's in spanish it's easy for me to watch ,except for the hardest words.  I may watch in theatres even if i d/l it already


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 28, 2007)

^Some douches in the theater I went to started complaining about how it was in Spanish and walked out of the movie. Those are the kind of people that will like Epic Movie.


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 28, 2007)

I already posted in another thread XD It's just a copy and past. 

I watched Pan's yesterday and all I can say is Wow ! Best movie ever. Everything was good, story, character.

I will buy it for sure when it will be on dvd.



BladeofTheChad said:


> ^Some douches in the theater I went to started complaining about how it was in Spanish and walked out of the movie. Those are the kind of people that will like Epic Movie.



Same thing happen to me lol Five young people were behind me and as soon as they heard it was spanish and subtitle in englishm they left for another movie. Stupid kids.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2007)

blade do u live in the plains states?


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 29, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> ^Some douches in the theater I went to started complaining about how it was in Spanish and walked out of the movie. Those are the kind of people that will like Epic Movie.



_Haha. I've been through the same experience with a friend of mine when we went to the theater to see Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon._


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> blade do u live in the plains states?



No, but I do live in Alabama. I had to drive to Georgia just to find it in a theater. Very much worth it(50 minute drive just to get there). Sadly, I forgot that 8 my time=9 their time, and So i had to high tale my ass there, and sadly I missed the first 10 minutes of the movie . Still awesome even though i missed that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, i finally finished the movie, extremely intense    It's a tragedy really.


----------



## olaf (Feb 5, 2007)

Marquis loved that movie, but he can't understand ppl who complain "omg so much violence in childrens movie" or "it was supposed to be a fantasy movie, I don't wanna watch anything about war in spain"

Marquis didn't read anywhere that it's a movie for children, he even remembers that in one trailer there was a phrase 'fairy tale for *adults*"

And if you don't see the point in mixing fantasy with reality, you just don't get the message the director is sending

BTW Official site of the movie is great, so many things there. You can even listen to the whole soundtrack, Marquis loved that.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 5, 2007)

Saw the movie last week... and i'm still amazed on how good it is...

since my main language is spanish, it was all gravy for me... i thought that the movie was dubbed at the begining but when i started to read the lips i understood that it was made in spanish...

the captain is so well portrayed that it is almost scary, all the characters filled the screen with so much magic.... and the tension in the movie was so thick that i could be cut with a knive...i was on the edge 75% of the movie, thank god there were some easy parts to lay down for a while.....

i can't recomend this enough... easily kicked children of men (another great movie) of the first place for last year movies.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2007)

well i've been telling people it's a children's fantasy, but now i have to find them and retract that, cause that's not a children's story...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 5, 2007)

^ expecially after the bottle/rabbit part


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2007)

my fave charachter might be mercedes, she's so brave  and heroic


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2007)

Just saw this movie - was utterly amazing.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 24, 2007)

Undomiel said:


> It was real good, when I saw the preview I was thinking that it'll be some beautiful movie with elves and cute creatures, a film for kids.  But when I saw it, at first I was like "there's a lot violent scenes, why would it be for kids?".  This is the best film I've seen this year, I cried like a little baby at the end (I love when films do that) and the story is real melting with fantasy. The only negative point it's that when there in this woods, it seems they're staying there til the end (yes they are but the point is there's not many changes in the views you're making of the film).
> Great, great, great I highly recommand it!



It's rated R  


anyway, I'm watching this movie as we speak


----------



## Rhyth (Feb 24, 2007)

After seeing the trailer and reviews, I had to watch it. I'm glad I did, and I liked how it wasn't dubbed. An amazing movie, very dark and bloody, mixed with fantasy.


----------



## obito's mask (Sep 17, 2007)

*who's seen pan's labyrinth?*

it wasnt a big movie and was in spanish with english subtitles but for those who have seen it.....what did you think?

i thought it was one of the most amazing films i've ever seen.
the mix of magic and reality never stand out and that is really hard to do with this much magic in a film, there were some really gruesome parts as well.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 17, 2007)

El laberinto del fauno


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol. Vegeta. said:


> El laberinto del fauno



This man speaks the truth.


Excellent movie btw.


----------



## obito's mask (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol. Vegeta. said:


> El laberinto del fauno



why are you angry at me hoff?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2007)

Great movie.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent film -- really liked it.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 17, 2007)

I sawed it and I really enjoyed the entire movie. I recommend it to anyone who has not seen it yet.


----------



## Liengod (Sep 17, 2007)

Terrific movie. Its in my top ten.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 17, 2007)

omfg amazing.

kimi; it was free on demand a while back, if you have comcast there's a chance it's still there.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 17, 2007)

Great great movie. The pale and bald guy was so fucking freaky.


I think I'm stupid though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't tell by the end if what Ofelia saw was real or not. I wanna say no but...


----------



## laly (Sep 17, 2007)

I loved El laberinto del fauno. I still can't believe my sister forced me to watch it in spanish with spanish subtitles, lol. Though, I'll admit that spanish accent can be really hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell by the end if what Ofelia saw was real or not. I wanna say no but...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing it was just her imagination, but how does that explain the mandrake root?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the magic of the film is that you can think wether is realistic or magical


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol. Vegeta. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the magic of the film is that you can think wether is realistic or magical



Thanks captain obvious.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 17, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Thanks captain obvious.



Im going to take away the mandrake from under your bed


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still don't get what inclined her to crawl underneath the tree then stick her hand in the toad's stomach and other organs. 

"If you can count to three without stuttering, I'll set you free."

That guy just screamed Hitler to me. I'm still wondering why Mercedes didn't just stab his heart instead of slashing half his mouth. (The guy sewed it shut without anesthesia, that's tough)


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2007)

Grevane said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twas to show much of a monster that person was.(vague to avoid spoilers)


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 18, 2007)

It was a really good movie.  Depressing as Hell though.


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2007)

wow.....not a single bad point from anyone......i didnt really expect one to be honest,lol

i have to say this is THE best movie i've seen.....clear and simple

and by the way what happened to ophelia at the end was real......


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 18, 2007)

Omfg....I LOVED this movie. So much. One of my all time favorites, deffinately in my top five. Maybe even 1, or 2. It's a must-see


----------



## Iria (Sep 18, 2007)

It really was a fantastic movie

and the question that Guillermo Del Toro challenged the audience to ask themselves (in the context of the  movie) is "do you think it was all in her imagination, or was it real?"

I think there are clues pointing towards both, but a part of me wants to believe that that poor girl finally found happiness.

Anyway, I really liked it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2007)

i liked it, the nanny was hot!


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 18, 2007)

@partial zero; Sadly, I don't have comcast. D:

I'll watch it somehow.. xD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 18, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i liked it, the nanny was hot!



Maribel Verd????



If you want to see her naked, well, look for basically any film she is in


----------



## taieto (Sep 18, 2007)

ehh it was aN okay movie, a bit scary
and wayy too graphic for my taste
awesome special effects though


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2007)

memos159 said:


> and by the way what happened to ophelia at the end was real......



*Spoiler*: __ 



The captain killing her, yes. Ending up in the kingdom was just her imagination before she died IMO, lots of characters in entertainment see something before they die.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2007)

Spanish people make the best sci fi movies...

if you liked this one you should try,

El Espinazo Del Diablo
Intacto
Abrie Los Ojos...


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2007)

kidsmoke91 said:


> Spanish people make the best *sci fi movies*...



This movie is no where close to Sci-Fi.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 18, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> This movie is no where close to Sci-Fi.



nor El espinazo del diablo and Intacto

only Abre los ojos


----------



## Morwain (Sep 20, 2007)

Such an amazing movie one of my friends went as the Faun (pan) to an anime con. she looked amazing


----------



## Dr. Doom (Sep 21, 2007)

El labyrinto del Fauno is a great movie. I just recently bought the DVD, though I didn't get to watch it yet. It's definitely one of the greatest fantasy movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I've seen it and I must say it was a great movie!! I loved at the end of the story...so sad :[


----------



## ChocoKitten (Sep 23, 2007)

Thought it was an excellent movie. It's not the type of movie I'd want to repeatidly see however. It is pretty violent but that gave the movie a good plot, and everything.


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 24, 2007)

Definitely one of the most unique movies I have ever seen in a while. A very good movie!


----------



## Kirsten (Sep 24, 2007)

I only got to see bits and pieces of it, thanks to my mom bothering me the whole time trying to watch it.

I really wanna see the rest. ):

EDIT: I saw the rest last night, and omg. The scene with the captain smashing that guy's face in scarred me for life.


----------



## KakaHeishi (Nov 18, 2007)

This may have been done already, but meh.

Has anyone seen Pan's Labyrinth? It's a Spanish subbed film and personally, I thought it the most beautifully hard hitting films that I've seen. 

The mixing together of reality and fantasy was a lovely detail to such a horrifying childhood. It was like almost going inside a child's mind and seeing the world through their eyes again. 

Admittedly, it was rather gross in places and cringe worthy. Especially the scene where Offelia had to get the key. -Shudder.- 

Anyway, thoughts?​


----------



## raxor (Nov 18, 2007)

I watched it, didn't like it. Annoying actors (The girl mostly) and a huge moralcookie. Nah, not for me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2007)

Great, great movie.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2007)

I loved this film, finally a movie that i can watch with my relatives that doesn;t have pedro infantes in it


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2007)

Was genius. Simply. Last scene when the whole fantasy stuff was revealed... genius, nothing less.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 18, 2007)

i liked it.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

I really liked this movie.  I was highly depressed at the end of it.  But, still well worth watching.


----------



## Syramoon (Nov 19, 2007)

It was a really awesome movie- the beautiful (although sometimes gross) Special Effects really made a lot of the movie.  It was interesting to watch as the girl tried her best to keep away from her step-dad as well as trying to complete the fawn's challenges.  Then the ending was just great- how everything played back together with a touch of karma. 

It was an awesome movie, storyline and all.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2007)

Great movie.

Hehe. xD

I can't wait to double-dip. The colors should look amazing, and it won't have that damn shimmering like the DVD.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

i thought it was a great movie , but it was one of those movies that i could only watch once in my life


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought it a couple of weeks ago but I never got around to it. I think it had something to do with someone telling me the entire plot when I told them I got the dvd even though I told them I didn't want to hear any of it. --;


----------



## KakaHeishi (Nov 20, 2007)

Ergh. I hate people like that.
It's an excellant film though, you should watch it.


----------



## Ponko (Nov 21, 2007)

I really enjoyed the move. The part with the monster and table full of food was really creepy. And I have not hated a villain in a movie so much in a long time. The part at the very beginning where he was smashing the bottle into the guys face was pretty horrible. If you like that movie, you should watch 'The Devil's Backbone' too. It is by the same guy and is also an interesting movie.


----------



## KakaHeishi (Nov 22, 2007)

Aw, thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Directed by: Guillermo Del Toro

_Synopsis: Pan's Labyrinth unfolds through the eyes of Ofelia, a dreamy little girl who is uprooted to a rural military outpost commanded by her new stepfather. Powerless and lonely in a place of unfathomable cruelty, Ofelia lives out her dark fable as she confronts monsters both otherworldly and human. _ 

Official website [DLMURL="http://www.panslabyrinth.com/"]here.[/DLMURL]
​



Has anyone else seen this? It's quite the interesting movie, even though it is in Spanish.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah i seen it it was very good and probably the best spanish movie.

i know the americas spanish so only a few worlds confused me like "nuestro" in spain is used as "your "in the americas is used as "our".


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2008)

I freaking love this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

I love this movie, I watch is so many times over and over and over. 

Ah, I love the visuals, and the overall story is superb. <3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Agreed. Agreed.

The costume designs are superb.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

I love that monster with its eyes in its hands. It was so creepy. 

My friends saw it and they said it was boring. I smacked them on the heads. It was so interesting. <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 22, 2008)

I remember the Pale Man thing going on with CMX from when this movie first came out. That was so much fun.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

This is like the fourth topic about this movie that started off the same way.>_>

*edit*
Woot, thread merge. And damn, I was reminded about how much I was looking forward to the Blu-ray...what a piece of shit that was.

But I just wanted to say: this movie is what Tideland should have been.

If anyone else has seen that vile film I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Koi (Jun 23, 2008)

This film made me both love and respect Del Toro as a film maker.  Seriously one of the most beautiful films I've ever seen.  You can tell he really put his all into it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2008)

wtf is tideland.

anyway, if u liked this watch orphanage, u'll shit ur pants.  waiting for hell boy 2


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Getting The Orphanage in Netflix. 

Why I missed that in theatres, I'll never know.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

A disgusting film by the whiny douche Terry Gilliam, who can't accept that people can not like his film. If they don't like it, they're not _getting_ it.

Pan's Labyrinth handle the same theme without having to delve into such morose details. I don't want to see a girl playing with the dead father's stomach to release some gas.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jun 23, 2008)

This is an amazing movie. No doubt, that theme song is soo haunting.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> This is an amazing movie. No doubt, that theme song is soo haunting.



Oh hell yes. The theme is amazing and so creepy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

Nu nu nu nu nu ne nu.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2008)

Its creepy, the step father is mad:S


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Smashing people's faces for hunting rabbits.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Check the suspects thoroughly*



*FIX'D.*

Oh, and don't eat the boogeyman's food.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Those grapes look yummy.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2008)

lol. Yeah I saw this movie after my friend loved it. So I was curious.

That scene with the pale man is the most memorable....it seems that everyone else thinks so too.

That was a really goos scene although seriously scary. That thing freaked the crap out of me. >_<


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Yea, I think that's the most memorable character. That and the pan.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2008)

It has eyes in it's hand palms unlike how Deidara has mouths in his hand palms. :amazed


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Eyes > mouths in the hands. 

Who else likes the pan's character design? It's so creepy and awesome. <3


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eyes > mouths in the hands.
> 
> Who else likes the pan's character design? It's so creepy and awesome. <3



Deidara's mouths in his hands are better. 

Anyway, yeah that thing was a good design although seriously disturbing at the same time. I'm glad that Deidara isn't like that thing.


----------

